# kości ram a wydajność.

## matiit

Mam 2 kości RAM. Pierwsza 256MB - stara (tzn bardzo stara)

Druga - 512 - też stara ale nowsza i szybsza.

I jest jakieś znaczenie którą wepne do którego slotu?

Bo np. dane mogą być najpierw lokowane na wolniejszej, a ja bym chciał żeby najpierw na szybszej.

----------

## wielokropek

Prędkość tej szybszej i tak jest zmniejszana do tej wolniejszej. Wolniejsza powinna być wpinana jako pierwsza.

----------

## matiit

Pierwszy slot jest ten od lewej czy od prawej  :Smile:  bo nie jest napisane DDR0 DDR1  :Wink: 

Moze w ogóle lepiej wywalić ten 256? 512 i tak styka.

----------

## wielokropek

Od lewej chyba   :Wink: 

Nie wiem czy coś da pozbycie się tej wolniejszej, nie testowałem.

----------

## sebas86

Sloty są zazwyczaj ponumerowane, a jeśli nie to od strony chipsetu\procesora jest zazwyczaj ten pierwszy.

Szybkość jest względna, jeśli korzystasz z dużych aplikacji lepiej mieć większe i trochę wolniejsze moduły niż szybsze i mniej pojemne, zwłaszcza jeśli lubisz pracować kiedy leci w tle emerge. Zakładam oczywiście, że nie grasz, wtedy praktycznie nie powinieneś czuć różnicy w szybkościach pamięci.

----------

## Yatmai

Na moje pytanie na pracowni czy lepiej mieć więcej ramu czy szybszy ram, kolo odpowiedział "pomyśl, co się stanie jak Ci ramu braknie" i zostaje tylko porównać "prędkość" ramu i swapa  :Wink: 

----------

## 13Homer

Niektóre płyty osiągają wyższą wydajność, jeśli mają dwie identyczne kości pamięci, wtedy pracują w trybie dual (czy jakoś tak).

matiqing: skoro tak Ci bardzo zależy na wydajności, to sprawdź najpierw pierwszą kombinację (większa pamięć z lewej), a później drugą i zostań przy tej kombinacji, przy której masz drastyczny wzrost szybkości.

----------

## matiit

Przy żadnej nie mam wzrostu wydajności.

Daje pierwszy slot szybszą a drugi slot wolniejszą.

----------

## Bialy

Jak ktos juz wspomnial predkosci na dwoch roznych kosciach musza byc te same. Wiec komputer szybsza kosc traktuje tak samo jak ta wolnijsza.

@13Homer jak masz dwie takie same kosci (testowalem nawet roznych producentow) i odpowiednia plyte to mozesz uzyc dual channel.

Polega to na tym, ze z pierwszej kosci jest odczytywana dana z jakiegos adresu to z drugiej kosci komp moze pobrac dane z tego samego adresu + 1 (czyli dane o adesie wiekszym o 1). Wiec jesli na drugiej kosci o adesie wiekszym o 1 nie ma interesujacej nas danej to tak naprawde nie mamy pozytku z dual channel.

Producenci juz pracuja (jesli sie nie myle ktos juz to wprowadzil ale nie bede sial reklamy  :Wink: ) by mozna bylo odczytywac z 2 kosci i z 2 roznych adesow (nie tylko o 1 wiekszego).

----------

## pancurski

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Na moje pytanie na pracowni czy lepiej mieć więcej ramu czy szybszy ram, kolo odpowiedział "pomyśl, co się stanie jak Ci ramu braknie" ....

 

Zabraknie ramu ?

Takie rzeczy to tylko w Viście   :Laughing: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> @13Homer jak masz dwie takie same kosci (testowalem nawet roznych producentow) i odpowiednia plyte to mozesz uzyc dual channel.
> 
> Polega to na tym, ze z pierwszej kosci jest odczytywana dana z jakiegos adresu to z drugiej kosci komp moze pobrac dane z tego samego adresu + 1 (czyli dane o adesie wiekszym o 1). Wiec jesli na drugiej kosci o adesie wiekszym o 1 nie ma interesujacej nas danej to tak naprawde nie mamy pozytku z dual channel.
> 
> Producenci juz pracuja (jesli sie nie myle ktos juz to wprowadzil ale nie bede sial reklamy ;)) by mozna bylo odczytywac z 2 kosci i z 2 roznych adesow (nie tylko o 1 wiekszego).

 

Czyli taki RAID, ale na kościach pamięci? :)

Orientujesz się może, czy w laptopach też takie rzeczy implementują? Pytam z ciekawości, bo nie interesuje mnie zupełnie czy pamięć mam taktowaną 500 czy 700 MHz. No i obecnie mam 2 kości: 1GB + 0.25GB, więc zupełnie nietypowo.

----------

## Poe

DualChanel jest w większości laptopow stosowany, w tych nowszych na pewno. trzeba się wczytać zazwyczaj w specyfikację sprzętu.

----------

## Bialy

Dokladnie Poe.

W wiekszosci plyt to jest. Ale nie liczylbym na dual channel gdzie jest Celeron M, a tym bardziej jak masz 2 kosci o roznych pojemnosciach.

Musisz miec te same pojemnosci i ten sam rozstaw bankow pamieci na RAM'ie. Drugorzedna sprawa kto je wyprodukowal.

--EDIT--

Blad w wyrazie.Last edited by Bialy on Tue Feb 12, 2008 6:29 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## 13Homer

Moje pytanie nie wzięło się stąd, że chciałbym mieć coś takiego u siebie, ale z tego, że większość laptopów ma 2 kości pamięci zamiast jednej większej (tak było u mnie - 2x256) i zastanawiałem się czy przypadkiem powodem mnie jest właśnie dual channel. Wychodzi na to, że tak i nie jest to dla mnie dobra wiadomość.

----------

